# Reviews: Rules and Formatting Guide



## MannDude (Mar 25, 2013)

*EDIT:* This thread has been superseded by https://vpsboard.com/threads/posting-reviews-rules-formatting.9758/

--------------------------------

Hi there hosting consumer. Before you get started posting a review about your provider, please take a moment to note the following.


All reviews require a moderator approval before being posted. Your review must meet the guidelines listed below.

*Criteria for submitted reviews:*


Members must have at least 10 posts to be able to post a review.
New reviews will be moderated and will not be viewable to the public before approval. This will help prevent fake reviews and shills. If we suspect a fake review we may ask for proof of having service with the reviewed provider._ If the review meets the criteria, it will be posted no matter if it is positive or negative. We will never have bias towards any provider._

Reviews may not contain affiliate links. Any review submitting an affiliate link will not be made public.
*Formatting guidelines for all submitted reviews:*


Title of post must include company name and must be descriptive of the review.
Please include thorough account of your experience. If review is not thorough, we may kindly ask for you to be more descriptive so your review is more helpful to those who read it.
If posting screen-shots, please remove any identifying information and IP addresses.
The predefined tag must be selected correctly. i.e. Shared for Shared Hosting or Dedicated for Dedicated Servers.

The guidelines and criteria listed above will help create a section of quality and trustworthy reviews.


----------



## DragonDF (Oct 22, 2013)

Read.

I like the "review" idea.

Some times it can be a GOOD review, others BAD reviews.

It is a good way to clean the market of the SCAMMERS every day appear.


----------



## peterw (Oct 23, 2013)

Good rules. I would add a rule for a minimum amout of content. I do not like the 3 sentences reviews.


----------



## betatester (Jun 25, 2014)

@MannDude sorry for posting my review before 10 posts.


----------



## VPSclub (Feb 12, 2016)

I am curious to know if I can post a direct link to that particular reviewed VPS? not a referral or affiliate link of course.


----------

